# Classical Concept Albums?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mixing and matching different movements together from different works, re-arranging them to fit the needs of the album...it's the 2019 for Christ's sake!

:tiphat:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I already get that when I have my iPod on shuffle.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

But making them like Rock albums like Apostrophe by Zappa with Segues and a theme. Not all movements of works would have to be played on the disc!

I have trouble listening to Classical discs b/c the continuity from work to work isn't there.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think it would go over well with Rock audiences more that are into prog rock and such.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Glassworks comes to mind. It was a breakthrough for Philip Glass. He had commercial success with that album after the success d’estime of Einstein on the Beach. Opera doesn’t make money, and he was still driving a cab around New York.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Like this?









https://smile.amazon.com/Eight-Seas...&qid=1547072208&sr=1-1&keywords=eight+seasons


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 111499
> 
> ...


Listening now, thanks!

Edit:

I checked out some of it and thought it was well done, I just don't love that work very much.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

How about this one?









It derived from this installation/work of performance art. I attended, and it was quite a spectacle. (The music was pretty good too. )


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 111502
> 
> ...


I will take a listen!

Edit:

This is exactly what I meant, thanks! I will be buying this.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A studio recital of songs around the theme of Morpheus, god of sleep.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Are we talking about anything different to a "recital disc"? Many of these follow a concept. For obvious reasons, it is rare for recitals to have single movements from larger works taken out of context but other than that they seem to fit what is asked for in the OP.

Loads of recital discs are issued every year and can be a rewarding way of hearing music that is new to you or to hear shorter pieces in a "proper" setting (many sets of etudes and so on were not intended to be listened to as a set - but that is often how we buy them these days). A few such discs achieve legendary status.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

jegreenwood said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 111502
> 
> ...


Ah, yes. Grimaud does excellent work with concept albums. Another one of hers in this vein is Credo album, that I like very much.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Divine Feminine on Telarc label. Orchestral/ orchestral with singing excerpts from various works. Recommended. It's on Spotify too.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

This one might fit the bill:









John Williams's bassoon concerto _The Five Sacred Trees_, Toru Takemitsu's _Tree Line_, and Alan Hovhaness's Symphony No.2 _Mysterious Mountain_, which I'm sure has some trees on it somewhere.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm not sure I have got the right idea about the concept of concept albums .... but the following (from my recent listening) seem to fit and are all great records.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

And this one ...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

And a couple more ...


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Try this.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> This one might fit the bill:
> 
> View attachment 111564
> 
> ...


Add The Trees by Rush for crossover appeal, lol!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)




----------

